# Sump Standpipe and Noise



## RRasco

I am in the process of designing a sump/overflow for my 110g. I have read all the stuff about the gargling and sucking noise, I am going to remedy this by building a Durso Standpipe. However, my question is what about reducing splashing noise when dumping the overflow into the sump? Can I just use a layer of media to reduce the noise and splashing? Should the overflow be submerged when entering the sump? The topic seems to be covered very well with that minor detail omitted. TIA.


----------



## RRasco

Here is my current sump design, any idears?


----------



## smidey

here's a pic of one off an aussie forum that i think is awesome, this one includes a fry tank if you want. IMO substrate does more good in the way of biological filtration than bio balls etc so the option here could be to add more substrate in the centre compartment.


----------



## smidey




----------



## RRasco

smidey said:


> here's a pic of one off an aussie forum that i think is awesome, this one includes a fry tank if you want. IMO substrate does more good in the way of biological filtration than bio balls etc so the option here could be to add more substrate in the centre compartment.


How does the substrate act as a filter if the water is not forced through it? I considered the center as a refugium, or just adding more pool filter sand (same as what i use for a substrate), but was unsure of the effectiveness on a freshwater system.


----------



## smidey

to be honest i do not know how the bacteria in the substrate works but i set up new tanks & put fish in the following day & have never lost a fish due to water conditions. i use an existing filter, existing water & substrate into a fresh tank & no problems at all. A friend did the same only he used new substrate & had heavy losses due to high nitrates after a few days. since then he has done the same thing but included existing substrate & had no problems what so ever.

others i know have only the plastic box/air line filters in medium stocked 6 footers for removing solid particles in the water & they also have no issues with water quality so the common thing in all these tanks is the substrate. substrate is something that i believe has alot to with the water conditions, years ago there were no such thing as canisters, UG filters were common i believe & they would use the substrate as a mechanical filter (removing solid particles from the water by trapping it in the substrate) but also as a biological filter. also, does the water in a canister that is pumping at 1200lph have enough time in the canister itself with the bio balls etc for the bacteria to do their thing? personally i am not sure but experience points me toward the substrate playing a vital part in the whole scheme of things.


----------



## fox

RRasco said:


> I considered the center as a refugium, or just adding more pool filter sand (same as what i use for a substrate), but was unsure of the effectiveness on a freshwater system.


If you plan on a refugium then consider putting it to one side and not forcing the entire water flow thru it.


----------



## dupko

fox said:


> RRasco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I considered the center as a refugium, or just adding more pool filter sand (same as what i use for a substrate), but was unsure of the effectiveness on a freshwater system.
> 
> 
> 
> If you plan on a refugium then consider putting it to one side and not forcing the entire water flow thru it.
Click to expand...

Why is that?


----------



## rotccapt

to reduce or elimnate the splashing sound in your sump have your overflow line under water in the sump


----------



## dupko

oh,its good advice then :wink:


----------

